
Microsoft buys Tellme for over $800 million - jcwentz
http://gigaom.com/2007/03/14/microsoft-buys-tellme/
======
pg
Apparently VCs put $238 million into Tellme. That is a lot of funding.

------
danielha
Charming splash page they set up: http://www.tellme.com/

~~~
veritas
Indeed. Is it just me or are those two ugly buttons at the bottom completely
superfluous? Couldn't they have just made the logos into links. It would've
been so much nicer.

